# Mistakes in Iraq



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 04,00.html



> CONDOLEEZZA RICE told an audience in northern England yesterday that America had no desire to become the "world's jailer" and she admitted that the Bush Administration had made "thousands" of mistakes in Iraq.


And I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You know why I think that article is horse pucky? Because I doubt if the administration has made thousands of decisions. They let the military make most of them. There was however thousands of mistakes made. That being letting thousands of those jerks go home after taking their weapons. But, I don't think Bush or Rice made every decision to let every Iraqi go home, you might.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I'd say the biggest mistake was letting the media be embedded with our troops.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

southdakbearfan said:


> I'd say the biggest mistake was letting the media be embedded with our troops.


 :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

southdakbearfan said:


> I'd say the biggest mistake was letting the media be embedded with our troops.


Yeah, who needs to hear what is actually happening? I just want propaganda.

Plainsman, those were Rice's words. If you take offense with them, take it up with her.

More links to the same story

http://www.forbes.com/home/feeds/ap/200 ... 38082.html
http://abcnews.go.com/International/wir ... id=1790505


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Name a war where there hasn't been any errors made.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

MT I don't think you understand, our media is keeping a body count, which is fine I guess, but do you know more american soldiers were killed in a mock, practice invasion of normandy than have been killed in iraq? The media would be fine, if it were impartial, but it isn't, none of it. It is either skewed one way or the other. Polls are skewed one way or the other by wording, and so on and so forth.

The function the media is serving in Iraq with our troops was and is self serving, and not to report what is going on. Also with war, not so nice things happen that are a necessity of winning. Ruthlessness is a necessity on the battlefield. Look at the poor soldier that was brought up on charges for shooting a wounded combatent that he thought was playing possum. It was all over the news, but no mention that the day before his friend was shot and killed by one doing the very same thing. And why was it reported that way? To skew public opinion one way or the other. War is not all bad, not all good, its war plain and simple, and not a game for the media and pundents to play politics.

Why is it that both of my brothers in law, who were in iraq for the initial year say don't believe what is reported, and I hear the same thing from every single soldier that I have spoken with?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> CONDOLEEZZA RICE told an audience in northern England yesterday that America had no desire to become the "world's jailer" and she admitted that the Bush Administration had made "thousands" of mistakes in Iraq.


Take a good look at the quote above you are so excited about. Take a hard look at the words that Rice said that are in quotation marks........ they are surrounded by injected words by the editor. Words that Rice did not say.



> Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice conceded Friday that the United States probably has made thousands of "tactical errors" in Iraq and elsewhere, but said it will be judged by its larger aims of peace and democracy in the Middle East.


Now your second source is presented the same way but note it says *"tactical errors" in Iraq and elsewhere*. Oops..... where are the words Bush Administration and what is that word *elsewhere* doing in there.



> "I know we've made tactical errors, thousands of them I'm sure," Rice said at a foreign policy gathering, but history will judge whether the larger aims and decisions were correct.


There it is again in the third source, *tactical errors*. But, the words Bush administration & mistakes are missing again. And what was the context of the entire speech...... was it about Iraq, Iran, the middle east, or maybe even total history of conflicts America has been involved in which certainly would support thousands of tactical errors. Again you have proven only at what length you will go to spin bull**** by using lies and sources that print them..


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> CONDOLEEZZA RICE told an audience in northern England yesterday that America had no desire to become the "world's jailer" and she admitted that the Bush Administration had made "thousands" of mistakes in Iraq.


Looking at this clip from the article you will also see what words were quoted. The others were by the writer. Obviously she used the words "world's jailer" and "thousands" in her speech, but outside that it is not a direct quote. I'd like to know how she really used those quotes in context. It's another one of the ways the media can write what they want and get by with it.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Gohon you beat me to it!


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,17129-2113504,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were many big mistakes in Iraq and elsewhere; Katrina disaster, torchures, mistakes (or inability) to Catch Osama and secure law and order in Afghanistan. This kind of mistakes are discussed all over the world. This administration done the most antipatriotic deads tarnishing name of our country and depleting resources.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

racer66 said:


> Name a war where there hasn't been any errors made.


Mistakes are always made, but wars should end with a victory or at least with dignity; we are failing in both Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

> Mistakes are always made, but wars should end with a victory or at least with dignity; we are failing in both Iraq and Afghanistan.


That is a lie, what sad though is you guys are wishing we would lose for political gain. You guys are the absolute bottom of the food chain, lower than pond scum.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> MT I don't think you understand, our media is keeping a body count, which is fine I guess, but do you know more american soldiers were killed in a mock, practice invasion of normandy than have been killed in iraq? The media would be fine, if it were impartial, but it isn't, none of it. It is either skewed one way or the other. Polls are skewed one way or the other by wording, and so on and so forth.


More killed in a practice run? Care to cite that?



> The function the media is serving in Iraq with our troops was and is self serving, and not to report what is going on.


So says you



> War is not all bad, not all good, its war plain and simple, and not a game for the media and pundents to play politics.


Politics is integral to the media, and the war must be reported on to ensure that the public has knowledge of what is going on in the war.



> Why is it that both of my brothers in law, who were in iraq for the initial year say don't believe what is reported, and I hear the same thing from every single soldier that I have spoken with?


Fighting the Iraqi army was another war entirely. I have a friend who was there during that time too, and he has a different view than those who are coming back now. Also remember that most of the people who joined the military will be gung ho about the mission no matter what the cause or cost, that is like asking members of a Republican convention what they think of the president.



> Take a good look at the quote above you are so excited about. Take a hard look at the words that Rice said that are in quotation marks........ they are surrounded by injected words by the editor. Words that Rice did not say.


Take the speech from where you please, but she did indeed say the words in question.



> "Yes, I know we have made tactical errors, thousands of them," she said in answer to a question over whether lessons had been learnt since the U.S.-led invasion of Iraq in 2003.


http://today.reuters.co.uk/news/newsArt ... A-RICE.xml



> That is a lie, what sad though is you guys are wishing we would lose for political gain. You guys are the absolute bottom of the food chain, lower than pond scum.


I don't hope we lose, but I do try to see the reality of the situation.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

> I don't hope we lose, but I do try to see the reality of the situation.


Yes you do, you've proved it on here many times. You guys are pond scum.



> Militant_Tiger wrote on Mar 10, 2005 6:36 pm " I really couldn't give any less of a damn if our soldiers are being shot at or not, that's war."





> Then again I also support the right to burn the flag.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I have retracted the prior statement. What do you have against flag burning?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Why are you for it?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Because I love freedom. That is what makes this country great. If the flag stands for freedom, we should be free enough to burn it too.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

> Because I love freedom. That is what makes this country great. If the flag stands for freedom, we should be free enough to burn it too.


There you have it folks, just another troop hatin, flag burnin, wacko. That flag is a symbol of everything this nation stands for, you chosing to burn it is just another slap in the face of this nation. I retract my previous statement, you're on the bottom of the pond, I was giving you way to much credit on the pond scum level.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I can't imagine why you despise the very freedoms that make America what it is, racer.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

MT, any respect that I have "somewhat" gained for you has just now been "thrown out the window".

I hope to God I never have the opportunity to witness somebody burning an American flag. I know for sure that I would go to jail for assault!! If you have the gonads to desecrate MY flag!!! You better have the gonads to stand behind your actions!! Even if your lying on the ground after the fact&#8230;.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It is rather sad to see people with so much love for a country, yet who want to limit the freedoms that make the country what it is.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

I can't say what I would do to the person burning my flag! :dead:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say the biggest mistake was letting the media be embedded with our troops.


Yeah, who needs to hear what is actually happening? I just want propaganda.

Thats right MT, we have to win the harts and minds of the American public, that is the first battle of any succesful war campaine!! Propaganda is the greatest weapon, this will not stoke the fires of fairness and good in your heart but it is the truth!

Jiffy and MarineCorps, As to the flag burning. I know you are proud men from your statements on this subject and flag burning turnes my stomach as well. You both know what that flag means, you are willing to die for it, the hardest part of it sometimes may be no action at all, to let all voices be heard no matter how bitter the message! You would be doing more damage to the flag than the flag burner by wipping on him. I hope you understand. Save your actions for those who really burn our flag, with unconstitutional laws and lies to take away our freedoms!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Iraqis appreciate the efforts of the Coalition.
> The mayor of Tall Afar, in northern Iraq, recently wrote U.S. Army Gen. George W. Casey Jr., commander of Coalition forces in Iraq. He said that before Operation Restore Rights last year, which was planned at the request of the mayor and local and provincial leaders, the city was "overrun by heartless terrorists." After the operation, conducted along with Iraqi forces, U.S. forces started "nursing the wounds of this city by rebuilding damaged lives and buildings with great compassion and speed. These soldiers have done more than their original mission required of them. Thank you from the bottom of our hearts


."

This quote is from the defense dept, a good friend of mine just got back recently from Iraq and was in Operation Restore Rights. He said it was brutal and many people lost their lives including 44 from his group. He is Armored Calvary and commanded a Bradly fighting machine. I asked how he felt about kill or be killed and he said the military have come along way with helping soldiers deal with the cold hard facts of war. He did regret hitting an enemy with the 70.... :sniper: but is doing very well considering. I also thank him from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

MT: What do you want to accomplish on this site? Most of the contributors to this site are outdoorsman/hunters/wildlife enthusiasts. Are you, and why did you choose Nodak Outdoors for constant Bush adm. bashing?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Thats right MT, we have to win the harts and minds of the American public, that is the first battle of any succesful war campaine!! Propaganda is the greatest weapon, this will not stoke the fires of fairness and good in your heart but it is the truth!


Propaganda is not the truth and it has never been so. It is simply hyped up information or pure lies to get someone to follow a cause.



> Jiffy and MarineCorps, As to the flag burning. I know you are proud men from your statements on this subject and flag burning turnes my stomach as well. You both know what that flag means, you are willing to die for it, the hardest part of it sometimes may be no action at all, to let all voices be heard no matter how bitter the message! You would be doing more damage to the flag than the flag burner by wipping on him. I hope you understand. Save your actions for those who really burn our flag, with unconstitutional laws and lies to take away our freedoms!


Here here, we are not truly free unless we are free to burn the very symbol of those freedoms. Just because you would not burn the flag (neither would I) doesn't mean that it is wrong. It is instead one of the greatest displays of just how free America really is.



> MT: What do you want to accomplish on this site? Most of the contributors to this site are outdoorsman/hunters/wildlife enthusiasts. Are you, and why did you choose Nodak Outdoors for constant Bush adm. bashing?


I too am a fishing and shooting enthusiast. I found this site in a search for hunting board (if I recall correctly) to learn about deer hunting. I came across the political forums and saw the lack of strong opposition. I decided to become that opposition.


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

Militant Tiger: Good to hear that you are a fishing and hunting enthusiast, at least we agree on the importance of the outdoors.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

startown said:


> Militant Tiger: Good to hear that you are a fishing and hunting enthusiast, at least we agree on the importance of the outdoors.


*FISHING* for humans to unload his propaganda on, then* HUNTS* for a place to hide from fire when exposed! :toofunny:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Quippy indeed. Please, allow me a reprieve such that I may lick my wounds.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

8) :bop: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :bop: :bop: :bop: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :bop: :bop: :gag: :toofunny:


----------

